# SMF is Back.



## bmudd14474 (Feb 3, 2009)

We have the site back up and its restored to 10/10/08. Not sure if we will be able to get it up til January. There will be some continuing maintenance that will be done going forward. You should notice much of it. I will post when I have to do these so you know that its happening.  

Again I want to thank you all for being patient thru these trying times. Also I want to thank Jeff for the fights he has had to fight with the hosting company. 

If you have any questions please email me if needed. 

Also if you registered after 10/10/08 you will need to do it again but I promise it will be the last time you will have to do so. 

Brian


----------



## capt dan (Feb 3, 2009)

I think I found out the same time as your post, congrats, I bet  your ready to take a long break!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news thanks Brian and Jeff


----------



## grothe (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Jeff and Brian!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





POINTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidmcg (Feb 3, 2009)

Alright Jeff and Brian, you guys are recipients of the golden SMF award.  This is outstanding news.  Bring on the occasional maintenance, do what you have to do.  SMF is back and thats all that matters.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 3, 2009)

kewl..................


----------



## bb53chevpro (Feb 3, 2009)

WOOOOOHHOOOOOOOO.  Thanks.


----------



## wutang (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad it's back. At least I exist again.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Looks like I may have to re-post quite a bit of qview though.


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 3, 2009)

YEEEHHAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gnubee (Feb 3, 2009)

I second the nominatin for gold medal SMF awards for Jeff and Brian.


----------



## big game cook (Feb 3, 2009)

wondered why i couldnt log in for a while. thought i was kicked off for some reason lol. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






great deal.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Jeff and Brian  for all your hard work and long hours.


----------



## mofo (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy days are here again!


----------



## grothe (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad ta see ya back!
Glad ta see everyone back on!!


----------



## ptjd (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## cowgirl (Feb 3, 2009)

Good work Brian and Jeff!


----------



## bud lite (Feb 3, 2009)

Right on!  Glad it's back.
And mucho thanks to all who made it happen.


----------



## venture (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks to all who had a hand in this and shared this headache!


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 3, 2009)

Look, I know this isn't a contest for who can post the most or anything...otherwise the gold medal would have been awarded to Richtee a long time ago  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but I just noticed on my profile that I'm back to Newbie, and I have a grand total of TWO posts?  I also lost all my points!!  Damn the luck...

What happened?  Not that it means the end of the world, but if I were someone just joining the SMF, why would I take the advice of someone that has two posts?  I think before this site crashed I had like 120+

Bummer about the points too...anyone know why?


----------



## wutang (Feb 3, 2009)

The site was restored to its info as of 10/10/08. I lost about 800 posts and quite a few points as well.


----------



## bbq lover (Feb 3, 2009)

i missed the site  cool its back up


----------



## vlap (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## bertjo44 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yay, its the real me.


----------



## rc1800 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssss!!!!!!


----------



## ddave (Feb 3, 2009)

Had a little trouble logging in at first but then remembered I had changed my username from DrowzyDave to DDave.  Hey, when things settle down a bit, can one of the Mods change my username to DDave again?

Glad to be back!!

Thank you Brian and Jeff for all of your hard work!!!!!  

Dave


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 3, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   I've missed my fix!  Can you tell I'm happy we're back up and running?  Thank you Brian and Jeff for all your hard work!  I've really missed this place.


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 3, 2009)

I see.  Wow, it felt like forever ago that I joined this forum, but really - it was RIGHT before the 10/10/08 restore date.  

I don't really feel like starting over, so I don't think I will.  After all, I'm supposed to be working right now and I have to fight the wife and kids for computer time at home! 







Glad I learned a bunch though...good group of folks here.  Hey - speaking or Richtee...what happened to him?  I haven't seen him since the Great Crash of over a week ago?


----------



## meowey (Feb 3, 2009)

Brian and Jeff!

WTG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Thanks for getting the site back up.

Glad to "see" all of you back here at SMF!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## killbuck (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't post much but it sure is nice to have the site back up again. Thanks for all the hard work and effort you guys put into getting it going again. I know much of what you had to have gone thru because I did most of that type of work on the system for the company I used to work with. 

Thank you again I truly enjoy this forum.
Killbuck


----------



## bw0529 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Brain and Jeff.


----------



## solar (Feb 3, 2009)

Yippie!!!  I have a couple of backed up Qviews I need to get out of my system.

Thanks Jeff and Brian for all your work!!


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice to be up. I lost everything.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 3, 2009)

Not everything your friends are still here and your post count will be too


----------



## chef_boy812 (Feb 3, 2009)

very nice sentiment!


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for getting back up and runnin Brian and jeff. I sure missed it. 

Now can ya restore my points, I think I had 16,000. 
Thanks in advance.
 Dan


----------



## chef_boy812 (Feb 3, 2009)

1 awesome site improvement i have noticed, instant spell check. if it is spulled              inkoreectally it will have a dotted red line under it. right click on it and the correct spelling or choices of possibilities come up. click and wammo bammo, you look super genius like you paid attention or sumptin in english.



thanks to you techno awesomes for getting us up and smoking


----------



## morkdach (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks great to be back


----------



## bassman (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad to see we're back up and running again.  Thanks guys!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 3, 2009)

A great thanks to all that were involved in getting our SMF up and running.


----------



## gramason (Feb 3, 2009)

I havent posted in a while, just doing some reading, I thought the site was gone, glad to see it back up, and running.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you jeff and brian for all the hard work getting this back up.


----------



## supervman (Feb 3, 2009)

Cautiously Optomistic. 

Glad it's back:)


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 3, 2009)

Yahoo!!! So glad the forum is back up and running!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great job to all you working on the server


----------



## lightfoot (Feb 3, 2009)

Bout time!
just kidding guys, i know you've been working hard on it, and THANKS!!!!!

I missed this place!
Bob


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 3, 2009)

Thx  guys !! I became a member sometime around x-mas or new years, can i get that back?  And i guess technically i dont own a Lang yet?


----------



## daboys (Feb 3, 2009)

Nope, ya don't have it yet. But, I bet I know what you're gonna smoke on it. Don't feel bad. I'm not an OTBS member anymore either I guess.


----------



## davenh (Feb 3, 2009)

Cool! Glad we're back


----------



## wutang (Feb 3, 2009)

I was nominated but the crash happened before I even went on the squires list.


----------



## bigredq (Feb 3, 2009)

hmmm,   guess I changed my name to BigRedQ after Oct.    lol


----------



## jond (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Brian and Jeff,

I understand how much work has been involved, big respect to you both!

Jon.


----------



## allen (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks to Jeff and everyone else involved


----------



## abelman (Feb 3, 2009)

Great to see things working again


----------



## mikey (Feb 3, 2009)

*Many thanks to Jeff & Brian for all of their hard work in getting the site back up & running again. It's much appreciated on this end. As far as points, posts, tiles, blah blah blah, all in do time I'm sure. *

*Rome wasn't built in a day, so let's all be patient and it will all be sorted out. *


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like all is really good!! Thanks for all the help Brian, and for finding him - Jeff!!


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the effort you have given.


----------



## nomorecoop (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the work!


----------



## daboys (Feb 3, 2009)

Clicked too fast on my last post and didn't finish. Jeff, Brian...ya did good. I'd be bald by now if I was you guys pulling my hair out!


----------



## rtom (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for all the work guys it great to be back


----------



## dingle (Feb 3, 2009)

De Ja Vu....Feel like I said this recently but....So I've been going through some uncontrolable shaking spasms...sleepless nights....I cant find the camera...the wife cant stand me anymore and my daughter thinks I'm sick. I just turned on the 'puter to check emails and lo-n-behold....WE'RE BACK!! 
Jeff and Brian, much thanks to you guys for all the hard work. Dont know how long its gonna take to get things back to normal here at home but I'm headed over to the beef forum to post a quick qview! I'm already feeling a little bit better. I missed you guys and I love this place!


----------



## kookie (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for all your hard work guys...............Great that the site is back up...................


----------



## allen (Feb 3, 2009)

just trying my signature


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 3, 2009)

Lost a lot of posts...  but you guys (and cowgirls) are all still here!

Lost all my points...  but I still have the warm feelings I got from receiving them!
Lost all  my Q-views...  but I can restore them!
Lost a lot of fingernails waiting for the site to be back.

Thanks to Jeff et. al. for the hard work and dedication in grinding out a full site restore - what a pain!  

You guys deserve a lot of support - 



*That's why I clicked on this picture on the main page - all of you can too!*








.


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 3, 2009)

I didn't realize  how much this place and all the people meant to me. I guess it just goes to show you don't know how important something is until it's gone. Thanks to Jeff and Brian for bringing the site  back. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you...


----------



## fired up (Feb 3, 2009)

woohoo I missed this place!


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks to all involved in getting this site back up.  I now know what it's like to be in limbo.


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 3, 2009)

Please tell me were going to get back the lost info, lots of PM's and phone numbers i have lost here.


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry, good to see you back up and running.


----------



## dingle (Feb 3, 2009)

I knew there was a SOFT side to you


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't let that fool you - he has to be drinking.

Good to see the place back up and cruising again.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Feb 4, 2009)

WooHoo!


----------



## athabaskar (Feb 4, 2009)

I've been so upset about the site being down that I didn't bother with qview of my Superbowl smoke, which now never happened.

That leftover chicken that never happened was sure good earlier tonight!


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 4, 2009)

Any pics from tonight? Maybe tonight never happened either ... I think I hear the Twilight Zone music playing.


----------



## timbre (Feb 4, 2009)

Hmmm. still can't see anything but the new posts and stickys.... ANy ideas?


----------



## smokin bill (Feb 4, 2009)

Must have been a real mess; I've tried to long on for a good while.

OH YUCK, post No. 1? I lost all the recipes I posted.  Dang!!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 4, 2009)

NOW were back to normal. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I was actually hoping it would go far enough back that you could have another chance to ban me.

You should go hit roll call and tell us a lil about yourself. 








Rookie with 1 post.


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh,

I thought I was banned---it wasn't just me?  LOL

PS---i am missing over 100 posts??


----------



## hungryjohn (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm back, and want to say thanks to Brian and Jeff for all of their efforts getting the forum up and running again.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 4, 2009)

Bubba,

I am trying to get the rest of the data back. We have been fighting with the hosting company to get a copy of the "corrupt" database so that I can try my best to get that information for you guys and gals.


----------



## pignit (Feb 4, 2009)

*This is Shweeeeeeeet!*


----------



## ncdodave (Feb 4, 2009)

I second that! even with lost info it is great to have thingsd back to normal in many aspects! I'malso glad to be back! because of the problems i didnt even bother to come around until they were solved! Great Job to everyone! and a big Thank You!!!


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 4, 2009)

Paid my membership on 11/16/08, any chance of getting that designation back?


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 4, 2009)

good to have the site back - don't really care abot losing the posts - but 'sniff sniff' I'm back down to 6 rep points. 
Oh well I suppose it's just incentive to get smoking  lol 

thanks for gettting the thing running again guys :-)


----------



## joneser (Feb 4, 2009)

Good to see SMF back up and running....


----------



## slickrat (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe it's time to look for a host that does better backups!


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 4, 2009)

Woo Hoo! Was out of town yesterday and now I see we're back in business. Everything seems to be zooming along just fine. 

Now if I can just get my lifetime membership, founding member, moderator, and OTBS status back I'll be doing great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Goodbye points and rep too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  Time for more QView!


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 4, 2009)

Points for ya my friend---just cause you lost em!!!


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 4, 2009)

LOL my User CP isn't empty anymore!  It's funny how you miss something that you had before that in real life shouldn't even matter...but somehow it does.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thanks for the freebies Smok'n!


----------



## capt dan (Feb 4, 2009)

I am missing more than that and since I did  finally check back in today, I lost another 700 posts by posting here. I fear if I saty here 10 more minutes, I may be banned. I fly in and out of chat like a frickin flying  carpet, I can't give points or edit, and in two posts I lost 700   post count.

I will  leave my eamail adress with someone more patient than I, and when this place is finally up and running, they can  give me some notice.


I realize Brian and Jeff have been  working hard on this, but it just gets old, . I think you guys should shut this place down, hammer out the details, get it  back to what it needs to be, then re-open it. If this place was  the ONLY place I have ever posted my threads/smokes. I would be devestated, cuz they are gone. I post at lotsa places (and will always do so) so I  have an avenue to get  MY  stuff back if I need it, or want to post it somewhere else.

good luck to those working on the issues,and to all my friends here, keep smokin,learnin, and be carefull about puttin all your eggs into one basket!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Later!


----------



## capt dan (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking back into my  user cp, looks like i am  losing about 400 pts too, maybe  more.

Texas  Hunter, are you still a mod? I don't see it next to your avatar.


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 5, 2009)

You coming or goin???


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 5, 2009)

Glad to see SMF back up
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the hard work guys.


----------

